# Mercury Force



## Scaupstopper (May 26, 2005)

Helping a friend with buying a boat. He is looking at a 17.5 foot monarch with a Mercury Force 50 horse on the back.

From What I have heard, the Forces are junk. But I am no expert. Also, the dealership said the motor was an 01'. I thought Forces were only built through 99'

Or is Force different from Mercury Force?


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

I've heard they made through 2001 but the book only shows through 99. I had a 99 Force 75 hp and it actually ran very well. It was a big ol heavy thing though





FORCE 
NO LONGER IN PRODUCTION. 

1984 1985 1986 1987 1988 1989 1990 1991 1992 1993 
1994 1995 1996 1997 1998 1999


----------



## NORTHCOASTBASSER (May 10, 2004)

I bought a new tracker in 1998 (Pro-angler V-16) that has a 40 hp force on it... I haven't had any service on it yet!!! Winterize every year, starts on first crank in the spring... Never been stranded...

Dont believe everything you hear... 

Thats been my experience...

Northcoastbasser...


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

never had one but a buddy had a 125hp force that ran like crap and always had problems with it...asked my mechanic about them and he said he would not own one...


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

I had a Blue Fin boat a few years back with an '87 Force 85 HP. They were made by Chrysler then. I believe Merc bought them out in '94.

I never had a single problem with that motor. Fired right up every spring, and ran strong for the six or so years I had it. I sold it to a buddy in 2000, and he hasn't had any problems whatsoever with it.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Seems like you either get a really nice one or a crapper with them... There is no real inbetween.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

My 97 Trophy had a 125hp Force on it, and it was junk. Had it in the shop more than on the water. I upgraded it to a Yamaha 150hp.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

My uncle had a 16 foot spectrum with a 50 hp Force, always needed service said it was junk, left him standed a couple times 12 miles from his house on Table Rock Lake, he hated it and sold the boat.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

I'm far from a motor expert, but I have always heard the larger Force motors had a fair share of problems, but the smaller outboards under 25hp were fine.
I asked everybody I could about them before buying a 9.9 Force. It is a '94 and it still looks and runs like new - never has let me down and starts on the first or second pull every spring.

In fact, I am considering selling my smaller boat, but really don't want to part with the motor. It just seems difficult to sell a boat without a motor - imo.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

i have a 1998 astro with a 120 force i have never had a problem, every year i change oil sparkplugs gas it up cranks on first turn of the key.


----------



## double (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll find out soon enough about Force outboards. I picked up an '87 Cobra with the same year 125 hp Force. It's never had any problems other than regular maintanence and has been meticulously taken care of. If it runs as good as it looks, I'll be happy. I would still rather see something else hanging off the back.

Rich


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

wave warrior said:


> never had one but a buddy had a 125hp force that ran like crap and always had problems with it...asked my mechanic about them and he said he would not own one...


man that looks exactly like my buddy's old boat!!! hope you did not buy it in phila.!!! GOOD LUCK!! hope you got a "good one"...


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

I had a 120 force, believe it was a 96'. IT WAS JUNK! Ever heard the saying the two best days owning a boat is the day you buy it and the day you sell it. Well I couldn't agree more. I stuck more money in that motor than it was worth. I still can't believe I ever went out in Lake Erie with that thing. It was a tow waiting to happen. 

Mercury did purchase the line from Chrysler, and the motor I owned, had a subtantial amount of mercury parts, but it still was junk. 

I know some guys have good luck with them, but I would never buy a boat with one again. So many ppl have trouble with them, if you play the numbers, your chance at getting a lemon are far to great to risk the cash. IMO.

Oh yeah, I had a 5 hp too, I gave it away because it too was junk.


----------

